# No Mans Sky



## Gawian (Aug 11, 2016)

So I bought this game yesterday, and spent a few hours flying around the galaxy, mining pointless rocks and watching some funny looking animals.

However, I'm still waiting to actually find the point of the game.

Anyone else got this game... and figured out what the heck you're supposed to do?


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 12, 2016)

This might help.
7 things to do in your first 5 hours with No Man’s Sky


----------



## Toby Frost (Aug 13, 2016)

This looks very interesting indeed. Is it a multi-user thing like Warcraft - in other words, would I have to run into other players?


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 13, 2016)

The odds seem to be against it.


----------



## Gawian (Aug 14, 2016)

It is multiplayer, but given the scope of the universe, it's doubtful you'll find anyone else.


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 14, 2016)

So far I have met aliens, learnt some of their language,and explored five planets. One more to go then it's off to the next system.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 18, 2016)

Really, really enjoying this - even although it's a bit rough around the edges, and the starting limitations on slots on your equipment turn crafting into a 'Tower of Hanoi'-esque event. (As a Skyrim player my rule is pick up and keep _everything ) 
_
As for the point of it, there's two loose 'plots', yes? Either head for the galactic centre or find this Atlas God thing. I decided...sort of...to go for the latter. But there's a lot of upgrading and customisation to do with your tool, suit and ship. Otherwise you'll be killed off quite quickly, so exploration is recommended. I'm in my third ship, one I found crashed on a planet and fixed up (My second ship was a bonus ship I received immediately because I pre-ordered). Actually, it seems there are crashed ships _everywhere_ in this universe.

Finding walking about the planets a lot easier - took me till today to actually find a way to destroy a pirate ship, as I find the flying in space and atmosphere a bit tricky. (Note to self: when fitting weapons, fit a companion system that actually does a bit of auto targeting when you aim close enough. My basic photon cannons barely hit a thing!)

Love the 'language game' - speaking to aliens when you only know a few words is really refreshing in a game. Also, I love the fact that barely anything is explained to you on what to do (I like to explore, and by Jesus this universe is vast). However I did order this off Steam, so perhaps on other versions you got a manual of instructions on stuff.

As for the point of it. It reminds me, so far, of survival Minecraft. I think you have to 'play' it the same way - find a goal to aim for, then just go with it. No high score, just explore! Perhaps not everyone's cup of tea


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 19, 2016)

I have the PS4 version and no you don't get a manual with at either it's all down to you. Here's a review I thought sums it up.
http://kotaku.com/no-mans-sky-the-kotaku-review-1785383774
I'm actually going the third option, when I jumped system I just found a random star and off I went, now I am on a planet where I have one more creature to find and I have the set


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 19, 2016)

Vladd67 said:


> I'm actually going the third option, when I jumped system I just found a random star and off I went, now I am on a planet where I have one more creature to find and I have the set



Yep I'm on planet 6 or 7 and I'm trying to get the full fauna set for the planet too....but the final one is a damn bird-like thing and birds are a pain to record! I've seen it but the recorder refused to lock on to it because it was too high. It also manage to fly into the cockpit window of my ship once, but alas the scanner doesn't work through the glass either (perhaps it was sort of smeared all over the cockpit - surely I get DNA evidence???? )


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 24, 2016)

Mmmm Wondering if I should pick this up. But my wip......

Is it anything like _Fallout_? I hated that. 

pH


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 24, 2016)

Phyrebrat said:


> Mmmm Wondering if I should pick this up. But my wip......
> 
> Is it anything like _Fallout_? I hated that.
> 
> pH



Nothing like _Fallout, _although I don't know what was wrong in Fallout for you. It is gathering a lot of hate/(but still some!) love and thus being a super-Marmite game. In all honesty, even although I like it, it's probably a bit 'light' (esp. in content and some of the mechanics are a bit rough - but then I've not reached the end of the 'story' arcs) - however I can see why it's caused the internet to blow up with disappointment. So unless you are champing at the bit, I'd probably wait a bit till it drops in price (and there may be new stuff coming along too that the developer will keep adding in...)

Apart from blowing apart sentinels and pirates in space wars, it's a very peaceful, dreamlike sort of play...every planet new and never ever seen. I wander about alien plains taking snaps of all the odd lifeforms that live on them and going _ahh_ at some of the views (I'm stumbling across the cutest two legged cat things that look a bit like garfield at the moment)


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks DT. I liked what you guys were saying about it upthread and as I keep hearing the name of the game or seeing pics I felt like it was synchronicity telling me _buy-buy-BUY

Re _fallout. I checked out as soon as bottle tops and a complete absence of economic logic. I liked the shooting selection option for body parts though it handled a bit clunky. 

pH


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 25, 2016)

I think a problem some people have is you don't matter. In other games you are the centre of the action, everything revolves around the player, in No Man's Marmite the player is, to be honest, irrelevant. Your presence makes absolutely no difference to the game universe, it seems like life on the planets was going on before you arrived and will continue quite happily without you.


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 25, 2016)

A small blog on the subject
No Man's Sky: My View.


----------



## Khuratokh (Aug 25, 2016)

Phyrebrat said:


> Thanks DT. I liked what you guys were saying about it upthread and as I keep hearing the name of the game or seeing pics I felt like it was synchronicity telling me _buy-buy-BUY
> 
> Re _fallout. I checked out as soon as bottle tops and a complete absence of economic logic. I liked the shooting selection option for body parts though it handled a bit clunky.
> 
> pH


Would you be referencing the original fallout or it's ******* 3d offspring?


----------



## Dulahan (Aug 25, 2016)

I played a little of it at a friends place. Fun enough but very (very) repetitive. I feel like I saw all there was to see with it in an afternoon. Explore, Upgrade, Harvest Fuel, and then Go somewhere else. It's very _rince and repeat _to me. 

The gun-play is ok but unremarkable, space combat is terrible. I don't believe the game is really Multiplayer. The creator stated as much and two players who found themselves in the same area were unable to see one another. 

Not a terrible game, sorta like a Minecraft in my opinion. An Indy game
should never be a full retail $60. Never ever.


----------



## Dulahan (Aug 25, 2016)

I really enjoyed Fallout 4, never played the previous installments tho so there is nothing to compare with.


----------



## Khuratokh (Aug 26, 2016)

Dulahan said:


> I really enjoyed Fallout 4, never played the previous installments tho so there is nothing to compare with.


The original fallout 1 and 2 are old school rpg's with a good story and choices that had weight and a lot of black humour and excellent gameplay.
The recent 3d efforts look pretty but that's about it. They are especially severely lacking in the dialogue department.


----------



## Dulahan (Aug 26, 2016)

I am rarely blown away by a game story. Rockstar and Bioware are the only developers who, in my opinion, have any kind of consistency in telling GREAT stories. Mass Effect, Grand Theft Auto, Dragon Age, and Red Dead are easily my favorite games _(if not the top-4 right there)_ when it comes to story. There was no real weight or influence of the game behind Fallout's decision making, but over all I found the game fun -- I think my game-hours on one character came to almost 8 days. A little bit of questing, a little bit of building/management, a little bit of Monster Hunting. I dug it.


----------



## Khuratokh (Aug 26, 2016)

Dulahan said:


> I am rarely blown away by a game story. Rockstar and Bioware are the only developers who, in my opinion, have any kind of consistency in telling GREAT stories. Mass Effect, Grand Theft Auto, Dragon Age, and Red Dead are easily my favorite games _(if not the top-4 right there)_ when it comes to story. There was no real weight or influence of the game behind Fallout's decision making, but over all I found the game fun -- I think my game-hours on one character came to almost 8 days. A little bit of questing, a little bit of building/management, a little bit of Monster Hunting. I dug it.


Well Bioware came forth from BlackIsle who are responsible for the original Fallout, Baldur's Gate and Planescape Torment games. So no surprise there.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 28, 2016)

Yay! Eventually found a blueprint for an Atlaspass v3...no rooms are locked to me now.


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm still on the same planet, and I am still finding new waypoints, my horizon is now full of icons. I think I am going to have to bite the bullet, overcome the ocd and just leave, after all it's not as though I haven't got other planets to explore now is it? My trouble is every time I find a new place I think ok that's it I'm off, but then there is another ? on the horizon and I just have to see what it is. Of course I have managed to upgrade my suit so many times it now has more slots than my ship.


----------



## Gawian (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah, I've been playing it on and off for a while, and this is just bad.

It's literally the same thing on every planet, and most of the awesome features were promised in trailers and stuff... non-existent.

Think I'll be trading it in, and getting my copy of The Last of Us back off my brother.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 28, 2016)

Vladd67 said:


> I'm still on the same planet, and I am still finding new waypoints, my horizon is now full of icons. I think I am going to have to bite the bullet, overcome the ocd and just leave, after all it's not as though I haven't got other planets to explore now is it? My trouble is every time I find a new place I think ok that's it I'm off, but then there is another ? on the horizon and I just have to see what it is. Of course I have managed to upgrade my suit so many times it now has more slots than my ship.



Yeah I know the feeling! Some of the worlds I can just meander about for ages 'just seeing what's over the next hill' (oh and trying to find that ultra-rare night apex predator that is excellent at hiding and is stopping me get that juicy 200k bonus). It's very much my Skyrim play style - I always walk everywhere in that game - no fast travel for me. 

Thankfully the suit stops upgrading at 48 slots - I'm trying now to slowly pick up crashed craft for extra slots, and trying to figure out how to get a bigger multi-tool. 

Oh and if you are doing the Atlas path...apparently you need to hold on to those atlas stones and not sell them (which is what I thought)


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 28, 2016)

Not really doing any sort of path, so far I am just drifting round the universe.


----------



## BT Jones (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m new to this forum and just came across this thread. Is anyone here still playing this game? I’m still playing it sporadically even now, having been obsessed with it for about 18 months. It’s so expansive. I got a thrill just discovering new worlds, even if they were all just algorithmic riffs on previous ones.


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 9, 2020)

You can pilot a huge mech in No Man's Sky starting today
					

The latest major update to No Man's Sky dropped on Tuesday. The DLC, titled Exo Mech, is version 2.4 of the rags to riches sci-fi sandbox. As...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## Elckerlyc (Apr 9, 2020)

No Man's Sky is momentarily on sale on GOG.com with 50% discount. I bought it yesterday. Haven't tried it yet but am very curious..


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 9, 2020)

My family still really enjoys playing this - there are also periodic big updates to add new features to the worlds.


----------



## Toby Frost (Apr 9, 2020)

I really, really wanted to like this game, but it really isn't my sort of thing. I find the requirement to built stuff before you can do anything very tedious. My experience involved some limited flying about - which was cool - and a lot of seeing something, thinking "that sounds great!" and then having to dig up 500 rocks to build a rock crusher which would enable me to make small rocks that could be used to make an enhanced rock crusher, and so on. It felt like one sort of game pretending to be another.


----------



## .matthew. (Apr 9, 2020)

Toby Frost said:


> I find the requirement to built stuff before you can do anything very tedious.



I don't have this myself, but surely that's the genre in itself, the building being the game and everything else being set dressing and 'motivation' to make more?


----------



## Toby Frost (Apr 9, 2020)

It may have been my own error, but the early trailers gave me the impression that it was going to be a trading game in the manner of Elite.


----------



## .matthew. (Apr 10, 2020)

ooo, I haven't played Elite in forever. It does sort of look like that with freighters though. It doesn't have enough of the building for me to enjoy from what I've seen and the planets are apparently just places to mine than really unique (even though they're procedural and stuff).

A lot of the steam reviews are complaining about it, but they still have a hundred plus hours in the game, so they got their money worth...


----------

